# compare between NOKIA BH-111 vs BH-214 vs BH-103



## surya_sapui (Jan 26, 2012)

dear guys, 
                i want to buy a Bluetooth headset for my Sony Ericsson c510  but i have not enough budget.i see in the eBay there in cheap price available those models.
 can anyone pls tell both of three which is best in the sound quality and battery backup.
If anyone know any other brand pls suggest.
pls suggest guys.


----------

